# German style conformation information



## 4workingdoghome (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Where can I find rules/regulations on German style conformation shows? Also, is there any place online that will give me a list of upcoming shows around the country?

Thanks!
-Sandy


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

For a list of shows (SV style GSD), check

http://www.gsdca-wda.org
http://www.germanshepherddog.com

Those 2 websites *should* also have rules for showing.

Here is an article that describes what you may see at an SV style show.

http://www.monsterdog.net/svshowing.html

Good luck!
Christine


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Also check this link:

http://www.germanshepherddogs.org/svrules.php

Christine


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

I was about to post something like this, thinking about getting into German style shows.









Thanks for sharing the links.


----------

